

Ask HN: Looking for co-founders - jdavid

I was wondering if anyone would like to meet up this weekend near SF or Mountain View, CA area?<p>I would still like to do something in the social media space and although I have a number of ideas, I think it really depends on what kinda team can be pulled together.<p>So I would like to find a few people interested in co-founding a new company.<p>I am a particularly creative person who is able to find indirect solutions to problems.  I am currently living in LA, although I have lived in SF before and I am expecting to move back before the spring.  I have been interviewing for CTO and Architect jobs in the LA and SF areas, but I would much rather start a company.<p>twitter.com/jdavid
======
p01nd3xt3r
do you code? and if so what languages?

~~~
jdavid

       i have recently been proficient in
    
    

* javascript - jQuery, OpenID, OpenSocial, mootools, prototype

* php - MySpaceID SDK, php5.2, Drupal
    
    
       in the past i have been proficient in
    
    

* c# - anything but asp.net; directx, memory marshelling, desktop, server

* java - applets

* c++ - visual studio MFC

* c embeded code, signal processing, etc...

* visual basic 5-.net2

~~~
mahmud
You have an excellent and diverse programming toolbox, you should be an asset
to anyone.

